# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  Z3x Unlock Credits Pack 50 Pack

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
Z3x Unlock Credits Pack 50 Pack *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                  *Z3X Features* Exclusive solution for reading codes from new Qualcomm based phones *New settings lookOdin flasher protocol updated   *Procedure* Connect the phone to PC via USB cable (no root required)Enable ADB modePress “Read codes”Enter account username and password sent to get ordered credits  
Credits are non-refundable.     
Please, note: to use Z3X Server Credits it is required to have الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].     
Added * Direct Read Codes via server *** feature for the following models (no root required):      SM-A9000, SM-A9100, SM-A910FSM-C5000, SM-C5010, SM-C5018, SM-C7000, SM-C7010, SM-C7018, SM-C9000, SM-C900FSM-G5510, SM-G5520, SM-G891A, SM-G9300, SM-G9308, 
SM-G930A, SM-G930AZ, SM-G9350, SM-G935A, SM-G9500, SM-G9508, SM-G950U, 
SM-G950U1, SM-G950W, SM-G9550, SM-G955U, SM-G955U1, SM-G955WSM-J320N0, SM-J320Y, SM-J320YZ, SM-J320ZN, SM-J5108, 
SM-J510F, SM-J510FN, SM-J510FQ, SM-J510GN, SM-J510H, SM-J510K, SM-J510L,
 SM-J510MN, SM-J510S, SM-J510UN, SM-J727V, SM-J727VPPSM-T818, SM-T818A, SM-T818T, SM-T818V, SM-T818W, SM-T825, SM-T825YSM-G6100, SM-G1600SM-J3110, SM-J3119SCV33, SCV34, SCV35, SCV36SM-C9008, SM-C900YSC-02J, SC-03JSM-J327V, SM-J327VPPSM-G930V,SM-G935VSM-N9300, SM-N930ASM-W2017SM-J320VPP, SM-J320V, SM-J3119S, SM-J3308SM-G892A, SM-G5528SM-J3300, SM-J100VPP  
Added *TMB Unlock via server**** feature for the following models:      SM-G360T , SM-G360T1, SM-G530T, SM-G530T1, SM-G930T , 
SM-G930T1, SM-G935T, SM-G950U TMB, SM-G950U1 TMB, SM-G955U TMB, 
SM-G955U1 TMB, SM-N950U TMB, SM-N950U1 TMB  
How to check your credits balance:      Download the latest version of Z3X SamsungToolPro via Z3X Shell software  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Run the software on your PCOpen “Settings” tab and enter your login and passwordPress “Credits History” button   *Note 1*: T-MOBILE phones are not supported by code reading. Only by unlock TMB via server.      *Note 2*: Before performing code reading operation 
make sure that you need these codes. Just power phone on and check if 
the phone requests codes.          
Before performing unlock operation be sure to check Cert pass and device MIPI.     
Code Reading: If code reading operation started and wasn't completed 
due to bad Internet connection, please contact Z3X team by email: 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. For codes request you need to provide phone serial 
number, login, logs.     
Direct Unlock TMB: If unlock operation fails, please contact Z3X team
 within 48 hours by email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. To request credits 
balance recalculation you need to provide phone serial number, login, 
logs.     
** One successful code reading takes 5 credits.     
*** One successful unlock of TMB phones will take 10 credits till March 1, 2018. 
One successful unlock TMB phones will take 16 credits after March 1, 2018.     
* Developer provides support only for those phones which are on the 
list of supported. Not all servicing features can be applied to some 
supported models, due to difference of hardware / software versions. 
Complete list of supported models you can find on the official product 
page, or on the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
05-05-2019 12:25 AM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

